# **EMPLOYMENT**



## lexvcarter (Dec 20, 2020)

So, I got laid off last week by the orthopedic practice I was with for four years. A couple days before that I found out I didn't pass my CPC exam..(yea sucks I know) Most companies require you to be certified. Highly stressed to say the least & trying not to spiral! Oh and Merry Christmas.

Does anyone have suggestion(s)?


----------



## Hasanaham (Dec 21, 2020)

Good Day Lex,
Do not despair and allow the stress of two events derail you. 

I am a certified Instructor with AAPC (09/2018) and I may be able to provide guidance on how to spend the next four weeks preparing for a successful relaunch of your HIM career.

Let's connect on LinkedIn: LinkedIn.com/IN/HasanahAM

Respectfully, Prof. Has'nah Abdul-Mani


----------



## SharonCollachi (Dec 21, 2020)

I was going to say "add to cart" works for me, but the above answer is better.


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Dec 21, 2020)

They could have at least waited until Monday for Heavens sake!


----------



## lexvcarter (Dec 26, 2020)

c


Hasanaham said:


> Good Day Lex,
> Do not despair and allow the stress of two events derail you.
> 
> I am a certified Instructor with AAPC (09/2018) and I may be able to provide guidance on how to spend the next four weeks preparing for a successful relaunch of your HIM career.
> ...


Thank you Professor Hasanah, will do! 
I'm trying to come up with an organized plan as I need to find a job before my last pay stub. It's just hard finding a position without any certifications & only 4 years of experience under my belt.


----------



## lexvcarter (Dec 26, 2020)

cc


Orthocoderpgu said:


> They could have at least waited until Monday for Heavens sake!


Seriously! It's very disheartening.


----------



## aheardcpc (Dec 26, 2020)

lexvcarter said:


> c
> 
> Thank you Professor Hasanah, will do!
> I'm trying to come up with an organized plan as I need to find a job before my last pay stub. It's just hard finding a position without any certifications & only 4 years of experience under my belt.


Hi Lex, do you have any billing experience? If so, look for remote billing opportunities that may allow you to use your coding experience. There were a lot of those on indeed recently.


----------



## lexvcarter (Dec 27, 2020)

Yes, four years worth. Already ahead of ya. I’ve applied to about 35 jobs all together (LinkedIn, Glassdoor, Indeed, CareerBuilder, ZipRecruiter, Jobcase, Monster, WayUp, Nexxt and more.)
Thank you for helping.


----------



## aheardcpc (Jan 9, 2021)

lexvcarter said:


> Yes, four years worth. Already ahead of ya. I’ve applied to about 35 jobs all together (LinkedIn, Glassdoor, Indeed, CareerBuilder, ZipRecruiter, Jobcase, Monster, WayUp, Nexxt and more.)
> Thank you for helping.


Hi Lex, have you been successful with finding something?


----------



## lexvcarter (Jan 20, 2021)

aheardcpc said:


> Hi Lex, have you been successful with finding something?


Yes, I have!
I found a job as Director of Billing and Collections.


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Jan 22, 2021)

lexvcarter said:


> Yes, I have!
> I found a job as Director of Billing and Collections.


Congrats!!!


----------

